# Guides Needed



## CorkPopper (Jul 6, 2009)

Iâ€™m looking for a guide/s to donate a bay fishing day trip to The Arc of Fort Bend County for their annual fund raiser. The trip for 3 adults would be auctioned off on June 19th during their auction/awards dinner.

Here is a link to the site for more info: https://arcoffortbend.org/

Please direct message CorkPopper if willing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

